# Ipod touch ne se charge plus.



## linconnu (4 Mars 2011)

Voila ayant reçu un ipod touch 4g en novembre 2010 , ce dernier ne sallume plus.

Le problème : le câble USB est en parfait état et bien que je l'ai recharger toute une nuit , 
lécran reste sur léclair seul uniquement quand il est branché.

J'ai essayer le hard reboot et la restauration mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Tu as essayé de le charger autrement ? Tu utilises quoi ? Un port USB ? Peut-être celui-ci a été désactivé (par exemple à cause d'un trop fort courant dû à un problème avec l'un de tes périphériques).


----------



## linconnu (5 Mars 2011)

Oui j'ai essayé.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

si le problème ne vient pas de votre ordinateur et vous avez essayé de le reboot/restaurer, peut-être qu'un petit retour en SAV serait recommander d'autant plus qu'il est sous garanti. 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

